# Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"



## flohkrebs (30. Sep. 2008)

hallo!

Irgendwo habe ich mal die Frage gelesen, ob denn Algen auch Sauerstoff produzieren....
Also, meine Tochter hat am Flohmarkt ein Aquarium gekauft, nicht mal so klein das gute Stück.
Da ich ja zwei Wasserpflanzen (für  unsern Teich: ähriges __ Tausendblatt und __ Bachbunge) erstanden habe, mich aber nicht wirklich trau, die jetzt noch auszuwildern,  versuche ich die Überwinterung im Aquarium...
Außerdem hab ich in einem Fachgeschäft zwei "Sauerstoffpflanzen für´s Aquarium" gekauft und eine Mooskugel (Kugelalge).
Und: ein bisschen Algenblüte samt Insekten aus dem Teich - damit wir auch was zum Schaun haben!  

So, bis jetzt der volle Erfolg! Die Wasserinsekten haben sich voll eingelebt und sind sehr schön zum Beobachten - Wasserasseln, Schleischnecken, Egelwürmer, "Punkte, die durch´s Wasser hüpfen" und irgendwelche __ Käfer, die gerne eine Luftblase mitnehmen, wenn sie schwimmen....
Aber: die große Überraschung für mich:
ratet mal, welche Pflanzen, die meisten Bläschen dran haben??
richtig: Mooskugel und Fadenalgen!!

Wahrscheinlich ist das nicht ganz fair, das Tausendblatt hatte anfangs sehr viele Bläschen dran, aber dann ist es ganz braun geworden, und erst jetzt kommt ein kleiner Trieb grün wieder raus...
Mal sehen... Aber auf jeden Fall: Algen machen (tagsüber!!!) Sauerstoff 

edit: das ährige Tausenblatt hat (zumindest habe ich das so gelesen) den großen Vorteil, dass es wintergrün ist !! 

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Trautchen (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

Hi, klaro alles was grün und pflanzlich ist macht tagsüber Photosynthese und Sauerstoff


----------



## danyvet (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

hallo flohkrebs!

diese frage hab ich mal gestellt 
dein experiment finde ich sehr interessant.

lg, dany


----------



## flohkrebs (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

hallo!

also bis jetzt sind alle Insekten und __ Schnecken noch sehr munter, die Mooskugel ist noch immer schön, die Fadenalgen sind "verschwunden" (obwohl schon der zweite "Nachschub" aus dem Teich - Schnecken und/oder Wasserasseln sind ja tolle Algenverzehrer!...).
Die Aquariumpflanzen sind schön angewachsen - aber das __ Tausendblatt kümmert vor sich hin...
Jetzt hab ich bei wikipedia gelesen, dass es keine Temperaturen über 20 Grad verträgt, au weijah!
Werde also "alles riskieren" und es jetzt noch an einem Stein festgebunden im tiefen Teichwasser versenken - zur "Umgewöhnung" ist es bereits im Glas am Balkon...
Hoffentlich klappt´s - dann hätte ich nächsten Frühling gleich ordentliche Konkurenz zu den Algen 
liebe Grüße!


----------



## jochen (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

Hallo Flohkrebs,

hier mal meine Erfahrungen zu deinem Thema,

absolut technikloses 12 ltr. Fensterbankbecken, in einem nicht immer beheizten Raum.

bestückt mit Aquarien und Teichpflanzen.

eingesetzter Besatz...

Turmdeckelschnecken,
Blasenschnecken,
Algengarnelen,
Hüpferlinge.

Becken im Advent 2007 aufgestellt,
die Tiere etwa mitte Januar zugesetzt, die Hüpferlinge im Sommer.

Keine größeren Wasserwechsel,
Temperaturschwankungen von 11°C. bis 29°C, 
keine künstliche Beleuchtung,
und keine Fütterung.

sonniger Tag im Januar 2008...

 



Fazit die Garnelen halten das Aq. wahrscheinlich gerade weil sie nicht gefüttert werden, fast algenfrei. und vermehren sich sogar.
Hüpferlinge kamen nicht durch... 
Blasenschnecken vermehren sich ebenfalls,
den Turmdeckelschnecken war es zeitweise zu kalt, und sie vermindern sich sichtbar. 

Zu meiner Verwunderung, ging bei den Pflanzen mein Favorit da Teichpflanze ein. (Nadelsimse links im Becken).

Im Gegensatz dazu, hält Javafarn ´windelov` den Bestand.
Javamoos legt im geringen zu...
und die Pflanze welche ich am ehesten Abschrieb (brasilianischer __ Wassernabel), ist immer noch im Aquarium und blühte im Sommer sogar... 

 

Wie von dir beschrieben, assimilieren die Mooskugeln (eigentlich nur eine Algenart) am ehesten, wenn das Aq. von der Sonne durchlutet wird....

 

Das für mich schönste oder sogar spektakulärste an diesen Versuch ist es, 
immerwieder zu sehen wie sich die Sonne je nach Stand und Einstrahlung im Aquarium "verfängt",
so etwas kann man natürlich in einem am Tage beleuchteten Aquarium nicht verfolgen.

hier an einen sehr sonnigen Tag im Frühjahr...

 

der Gegensatz ein trüber Oktobertag...(ja, ich muß die Scheibe putzen... )


----------



## flohkrebs (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

hallo!

schönes Aquarium hast du da !!!
Vor allem dieser "Baum" gefällt mir wirklich gut - ich sollte bei mir auch ein bisschen Deko reintun.....  
Eigentlich wollte ich berichten, dass "mein" __ Tausendblatt im Teich ist.
Und die __ Bachbunge, die ich vor 2 Woche "versenkt" habe, ist noch immer grün - sieht so aus, als ob sie angewachsen wäre  
Meine Idee war ja, die Pflanzen mit Gräsern an einen Stein zu binden und den Stein an einer tiefen Stelle in´s Wasser zu werfen....
hat offensichtlich geklappt.
Anders ist es nämlich eher kompliziert, in einem bestehenden Teich Unterwasserpflanzen zu setzen - oder wie macht ihr das?
Einfach reinwerfen?? Überleben das alle Unterwasserpflanzen oder nur __ Hornkraut und co?
(ich hab es auch deshalb so gemacht, weil die Pflanzen ja nur ganz untergetaucht über Winter grün bleiben können...)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

Hi,

soweit möglich, steige ich in den Teich und beschwere ein Bündel UW-Pflanzen mit einem flachen Stein.
Wo das nicht geht, kommt ein Kieselstein mit Gummi ans untere Ende und das Ganze wird vorsichtig an die gewünschte Stelle geworfen.

__ Hornkraut zersetzt sich jetzt - bis auf die überwinternden Knospen.
Meine __ Wasserpest lebt noch, sieht aber nicht wirklich gesund=grün aus. 
Die beiden Wasserhahnenfußarten sehen noch richtig gut aus. Ebenso die UW-Form des Tannenwedel und die neuen Austriebe der __ Papageienfeder.


----------



## karsten. (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

Hallo

ich les immer mal wieder  rauhes Hornblatt


> ... zersetzt sich jetzt....



 

also 

meins  
hat DAS nie gemacht  


isabernichwichtig
 

mfG


----------



## flohkrebs (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

hallo!
ohhh!
Das klingt ja gut!!
ist deines den ganzen Winter grün??
vielleicht liegt es an der Art? Es gibt viele verschiedene __ Hornblatt-Arten...

Also: das rauhe Hornblatt zersetzt sich im Herbts nicht, sondern bleibt grün?
stimmt das so?

ich hab wahrscheinlich das zarte Hornblatt  - das verträgt die Kälte nicht???

 im Ernst: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zartes_Hornblatt

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

Moin,

also zwei vers. Sorten __ Hornkraut habe ich auch....
Eines aus dem AQ, dass ziemlich weich ist und in der Regentonne ohne direktes Sonnenlicht (Nordseite vom Haus) immer noch schön grün ist.
Im Kübel letztes Jahr hat es dann trotzdem nicht so richtig überlebt und zersetzte sich dabei mit Hilfe der __ Schnecken ganz wunderbar. 

Das (hoffentlich winterharte) im Teich zerfällt teilweise, wenn man es in die Hand nehmen möchte, in seine Segmente. Als hätte der Stiel dort Abrisskanten.
 

Die anderen daneben wollten nicht zerfallen...

Am linken Pfeil sind die Überwinterungsknospen mit dran. Leider war ich gestern etwas in Eile, sodass Detailaufnahmen fehlen.


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

Hallo,

warum müsst ihr denn ständig so komplizierte Themen anpacken???

Die Einteilung der Gattung ist noch immer nicht restlos geklärt. Sie enthielt einmal fast 30 verschiedene Arten, inzwischen gehen die meisten Botaniker von sechs Arten und etlichen Unterarten aus. Rothmaler gibt in der aktuellen Ausgabe für Deutschland zwei Arten mit zwei Unterarten an. _Ceratophyllum demersum_ L. wird aufgeteilt in _subspecies demersum _L. und _subspecies platyacanthum _(CHAM.) NYMAN. Selbst wenn 'echtes' _Ceratophyllum demersum _verkauft wird, kann man immer noch zwei verschiedene Pflanzen unter diesem Namen bekommen.

In Wirklichkeit ist alles viel komplizierter. Die Pflanze ist eine Massenware, sie wird weltweit von Großgärtnereien angeboten. Je nachdem in welchem Land die Gärtnerei beheimatet ist, werden andere Arten und Unterarten in dem Mix enthalten sein, den sie anbietet. In Europa läuft dann alles unter einem Namen. Bei derart billigen Pflanzen macht sich niemand die Mühe einer korrekten Bestimmung der Arten.


----------



## flohkrebs (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

hallo!
Jetzt wollt ich nur kurz etwas aus meiner Aquarien-Erfahrung berichten...
gehört eigentlich jetzt unter "Tiere", aber eigentlich auch zu diesem thread, hmmm... 

Egal:
Wir haben ja Schleihschnecken, Wasserasseln und diverse "Winzig-Tierchen" im Aquarium.
Mein Mann ist auf die Idee gekommen, dass wir die Wasserasseln füttern sollten. Also legte er Salatblätter ins Aquarium - nicht wenige und das ganze bis jetzt schon 4 mal!!
Und sie haben alles razeputz weggefressen - es ist noch immer kaum Mulm oder Schlamm im Aquarium!!!!
Auch kein Kot!
Na gut, Fische haben wir keine drin, aber trotzdem finde ich es faszinierend, dass die Wasserasseln es schaffen, Salatblätter im Aquarium "in Luft aufzulösen" - müsste dann eigentlich auch in einem Teich funktionieren, oder??

Die andere Beobachtung ist, dass diese "Winzigtierchen" (hupfen im Wasser auf und ab) manchmal in Massen auftreten, dann wieder ganz verschwinden, um nach einer Weile wieder in Massen aufzutreten...

auf jeden Fall ist dieses Aquarium jetzt unser "Winterteich" - an den echten Teich kommt man ja kaum dran, alles voller Eis und Schnee - das Loch beim Zufluß ist Gott sei Dank trotz arger Kälte unverändert groß - also hab ich Hoffnung für die Fische!!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algen und Sauerstoff oder "Aquarium"*

hallo!

Das Aquarium gibt es noch immer... 

hatte nie einen Wasseraustausch oder eine ähnliche Putzaktion gemacht, das einzige was wir tun, ist immer wieder mit Salat füttern und das verdunstete Wasser nachfüllen.
Die Tiere leben alle noch immer und das Wasser ist abwechselnd klar und wieder trüb - abwechselnd voll kleiner Hüpferlinge, dann wieder ohne...
Mitten im Aquarium hat sich so ein grüners Geflecht gebildet.
Sieht irgendwie wie grünes krauses Haar aus, hmmm... Was ist das?
Fadenalgen?
Es wächst aber schon seit mindestens Weihnachten nahezu unverändert, die __ Asseln krabbeln drauf herum, die __ Schnecken auch - vielleicht fressen die auch was davon, aber "zerfallen" ist das bis jetzt nie 
hab versucht, ein Foto zu machen, aber da sieht man gar nichts drauf.
Es greift sich, wenn ichs raushol eher "trocken" an und ist absolut nicht weich oder schleimig - wie Bindfäden, ganz dünn und dunkelgrün.
Wurzeln oder sowas ähnliches hat es nicht.

Was ist das?? Fadenalgen sind doch anders, oder?
Ich bin jetzt einfach sehr neugierig geworden, weil an *dieser* Pflanze kann ich jetzt absolut nichts negatives erkennen!

Verhalten sich ganz normale Fadenalgen so, wenn es wenig Nährstoffe gibt?
Oder - oops! - könnte das ein "Junges" von der Moosalge sein??
Die übersteht einen kalten Winter im Teich aber wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

liebe Grüße!


----------

